# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Signage

## Vil

Can anyone tell me, where do you normally get your signage. Do you make your own?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Talk to your local sign-writer.  they will make you any sign on almost any material including stick-ons and even magnetic.

----------


## ringtail

Make your own. I assume you are talking about a sign for your OB project. Grab a piece of ply, fibro or corflute and go to work with some paint. As long as the letters/numbers meet the regulations which are set out by the QBCC you are fine. No need to waste money on professional OB signage.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Most people seem to just slap some paint on a board and put it on the fence yeh

----------


## joynz

HIA sells corflute ones with spaces for the details, from memory.  (Assuming you mean the safety / site supervisor/ nearest hospital signs?)

----------


## Vil

Thanks for the hint.  I have old real estate sign lying around if I reverse board, I can paint my details on a clear background.

----------


## ringtail

> Thanks for the hint.  I have old real estate sign lying around if I reverse board, I can paint my details on a clear background.

  
Perfect. Just make sure you confirm the letter sizes on the QBCC website

----------

